# 3.5 month old Golden Retriever puppy displaying "problem with authority" behavioral issues



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Have you attended any training classes with your puppy? If not, I would suggest doing so. Your puppy is at that stage where he’s going to be testing boundaries to see what he can get away with.


----------



## mpb1001 (Feb 15, 2021)

Monica_K said:


> Have you attended any training classes with your puppy? If not, I would suggest doing so. Your puppy is at that stage where he’s going to be testing boundaries to see what he can get away with.


We have not yet, but we contacted a trainer and are in the process of scheduling. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

mpb1001 said:


> We have not yet, but we contacted a trainer and are in the process of scheduling.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Wonderful! It’s been a long time since I attended “puppy kindergarten” but I do remember feeling much more confident about managing my dog’s behavior afterward. I hope you enjoy training! I think it can be a great bonding experience as well.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a 2 year old female golden who can be "sassy". My first golden Callie was never like this. She was the gentlest being, my soul dog. Would never flinch at anything or anyone. But Coco, she can have attitude. She growls and kisses at the same time, resource guards, and has been snappy with my teenage daughter. We train with her and the snapping has ended once we started to walk away from her when she gives attitude or growls. She gives mixed signals bc she gets upset sometimes when my daughter would want to move her off of her when they are snuggling. But it doesn't really happen anymore. With the resource guarding, we don't forcefully take anything from her. Our trainers have suggested we distract with a toy and/or "trade" with a toy or treat. This works. She likes to steal socks, etc and run around the house to be funny. We used to chase her but it is a game to her so we ignore her and she eventually drops the sock. The key is training. I have had Coco in training since she was about 4 months old. She is very affectionate and for the most part very obedient and respectful, but with a touch of sass at times. Good luck.


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

At 14 weeks he doesn't know what is expected of him unless you teach him to understand. This takes time, and repetition, repetition, repetition! Determine what is of value to him - food, toys, praise, etc - and use those things to encourage positive responses from him. You say he growls in a mean way, how do you respond to that? Is he getting the message that you back off when he does that? Say in a firm voice NO! and don't respond further. If he has something that is dangerous or that you don't want him to have, trade for a toy, and then ignore the growling. He will get the message that growling won't get him the response he is seeking.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe that all problem solving solving starts with obedience. I feel obedience class is best.

Good luck.


----------



## mpb1001 (Feb 15, 2021)

debbie624 said:


> I have a 2 year old female golden who can be "sassy". My first golden Callie was never like this. She was the gentlest being, my soul dog. Would never flinch at anything or anyone. But Coco, she can have attitude. She growls and kisses at the same time, resource guards, and has been snappy with my teenage daughter. We train with her and the snapping has ended once we started to walk away from her when she gives attitude or growls. She gives mixed signals bc she gets upset sometimes when my daughter would want to move her off of her when they are snuggling. But it doesn't really happen anymore. With the resource guarding, we don't forcefully take anything from her. Our trainers have suggested we distract with a toy and/or "trade" with a toy or treat. This works. She likes to steal socks, etc and run around the house to be funny. We used to chase her but it is a game to her so we ignore her and she eventually drops the sock. The key is training. I have had Coco in training since she was about 4 months old. She is very affectionate and for the most part very obedient and respectful, but with a touch of sass at times. Good luck.



Thanks for the reply. Good luck with Coco in the future!


----------



## mpb1001 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm Elaine said:


> At 14 weeks he doesn't know what is expected of him unless you teach him to understand. This takes time, and repetition, repetition, repetition! Determine what is of value to him - food, toys, praise, etc - and use those things to encourage positive responses from him. You say he growls in a mean way, how do you respond to that? Is he getting the message that you back off when he does that? Say in a firm voice NO! and don't respond further. If he has something that is dangerous or that you don't want him to have, trade for a toy, and then ignore the growling. He will get the message that growling won't get him the response he is seeking.



Thanks for the reply. I definitely do not give in to his growling. I meet it head on in a firm tone without over reacting or provoking it further. I don't let him get his way because I want him to learn that I am the boss and not him. But, it has happened multiple times now. I have never experienced this with any of my female labs. They have all been super obedient from the moment we brought them home and that continued into adulthood. Maybe I've just been lucky so far in that aspect.

He is not much a typical resource guarder - we have hand fed him most meals since we got him while incorporating some basic training into the hand feeding process as well. We also have cats and they rub all over him while he's eating, sniff the treat that he is in the process of eating, etc. and he has never shown any attitude whatsoever. When he is chewing a bone sometimes I will make him drop it and I'll pick it up for a minute then make him sit before giving it back to him. No problems at all in that aspect. It really just seems like he doesn't like to be told to stop doing something that he wants to do. Whether it is eating underwear or being in a room that I don't want him in.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

That's great that he doesn't resource guard. I do think formal training is a great option. It will reinforce what you're already teaching him that you are the leader in the house and the boss. Being in an obedience class would further build on that and he will get more and more opportunities and used to you giving him the commands and him doing them while being reinforced with positive reinforcement. I love training with Coco. I also believe that the sassiness you are describing could be temporary and part of him being a puppy and trying to figure out the hierarchy. Coco was a terror as a baby puppy. She would attack my legs, hands, all the time when I would walk into a room. I was so fed up. I had a personal trainer come into my home for 2 sessions and she recommended I carry treats in my pocket at all times and every ounce of positive behv from Coco, I would treat. I'd walk into the kitchen and throw kibble on the floor to break the cycle of her jumping on me. It worked like a charm. She used to steal dangerous stuff like cloth bracelets, socks and we had to go to the ER a couple of times to have them induce vomiting. Today, she knows what is dangerous and not to touch and what is not harmful like socks. And makes no attempt at swallowing them. She has turned into a pretty obedient girl.


----------

